# English lyrics



## Barcza

Hi everyone,

I'm a jazz double bass player, I was a classical player too ( previously I played in the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra, and the Budapest Festival orchestra ). My wife is a jazz singer, wee prepare to record vocal crossover music and arranging classical song to jazz quartet. We need english lyrics, because she can do songs in jazz feeling thet way, we can do the best with english lyrics. Most difficult to get the lyrics for Bach music, we need a lyrics for the Mattheus Passion " Erbarme dich " and Sheep May Safely Graze from Cantata BWV 208. I heard some very old records from both pieces in english, so I'm sure there are english lyrics. But I can not find in my country. As far as I know in the Oxford music library there are scores with english lyrics, but I can not get from here.

Plese help us, if you can somehow!

Thank you in anticipation,

Jozsef,


----------



## Lunasong

Sheep may safely graze and pasture
Where a shepherd guards them well.
So the nation ruled in wisdom
Knows and shares the many blessings
Which both peace and plenty bring.
from Youtube link

or 
Sheep may safely graze and pasture
In a watchful Shepherd's sight.
Those who rule with wisdom guiding
Bring to hearts a peace abiding
Bless a land with joy made bright.

or
Sheep may safely graze and pasture, 
When their shepherd guards them well.
They whose monarch loves them truly, 
knows their needs and fills them duly, 
Will in peace and concord dwell.

or
Sheep may safely graze and pasture
Where a Shepherd guards them well
By still waters ere he feeds them,
To the fold he gently leads them,
Where securely they may dwell


----------



## sospiro

Does this help?

Text for St Matthew Passion

PS Welcome to the forum, hope you stick around


----------



## Barcza

Lunasong said:


> Sheep may safely graze and pasture
> Where a shepherd guards them well.
> So the nation ruled in wisdom
> Knows and shares the many blessings
> Which both peace and plenty bring.
> from Youtube link
> 
> or
> Sheep may safely graze and pasture
> In a watchful Shepherd's sight.
> Those who rule with wisdom guiding
> Bring to hearts a peace abiding
> Bless a land with joy made bright.
> 
> or
> Sheep may safely graze and pasture,
> When their shepherd guards them well.
> They whose monarch loves them truly,
> knows their needs and fills them duly,
> Will in peace and concord dwell.
> 
> or
> Sheep may safely graze and pasture
> Where a Shepherd guards them well
> By still waters ere he feeds them,
> To the fold he gently leads them,
> Where securely they may dwell


Thank you very much! I search you tube but didn't find that. Thanks again.

This is the youtube video of the Erbarme Dich, in english but no lyrics:


----------



## Barcza

sospiro said:


> Does this help?
> 
> Text for St Matthew Passion
> 
> PS Welcome to the forum, hope you stick around


Thank you, but it seems that's not the lyric is a translation.

This would be good:


----------



## sospiro

Barcza said:


> Thank you, but it seems that's not the lyric is a translation.
> 
> This would be good:


Apologies, I misunderstood.


----------

